# ASUS VG278H 3D Tipps zum Bildeinstellungen optimieren und zum Ghosting minimieren



## eagle*23* (10. November 2012)

Da ich hier irgendwie nicht wirklich groß Threads zum 3D Monitor von Asus finde, wollte ich mal fragen was ihr denn so für Einstellungen verwendet um das Beste aus dem Monitor rauszuholen und um das Ghosting zu minimieren.Mir ist aufgefallen wenn man den Kontrast im 3d Modus runterschraubt weniger Ghosting zu erkennen ist.Hatte auch das Gefühl das ich mal weniger Ghosting hatte anfangs aber weis nicht an was es liegt.

Ihr könnt ja auch mal eure kompletten Einstellungen posten damit man diese testen kann um zu sehen ob diese evtl. besser sind als die Eigenen oder mal schauen was ich noch verändern könnte.
Klar ist sowas wie Helligkeit von Benutzer zu Benutzer vom empfinden unterschiedlich, aber der Rest betrifft ja meistens alle.

Hier mal meine :

*Splendid: *
Theatermodus 

*Farbe:*
Helligkeit 10
Kontrast 80
Sättigung 50
Farbtemp. Anwender 85/77/75
Hautton Natürlich
Smart View AUS

*Bildeinrichtung :*
Schärfe 50
Trace Free 40
ASCR EIN

*System Einstellungen :* 
ECO Mode AUS

*3D-Modus :
*Kontrast 30 
Lightboost MAX


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2012)

Extremes Ghosting beim Asus VG278H? Das wäre mir neu! Davon höre ich heute zum ersten mal. 

Wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen? 



> *Splendid: *
> Theatermodus


Deaktiviere den Modus mal komplett. Bzw. setze ihn mal auf Standard. 

Mit diesem Tool kannst du alles passend einstellen: EIZO: Monitortest


----------



## eagle*23* (11. November 2012)

Splendid kann man doch garnicht abschalten.Man kann nur verschiedene Moduse wählen und die dann anpassen.
Monitor hab ich per Dual-DVI angeschlossen mit mitgeliefertem Kabel. Mit HDMI gehen ja keine 120Hz soweit ich weis.
Hab auch das Gefühl, dass ich am Anfang wo Monitor neu war nicht so starkes Ghosting hatte aber weis nicht was für Einstellung dies nun verursacht.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2012)

Mit abschalten meinte ich den Standard Modus. Sorry für die Verwirrung. ^^


----------



## eagle*23* (11. November 2012)

Im Standard Modus kann man halt leider voll viele Einstellungen nicht mehr verändern.
Hast du denn den gleichen Moni ? Dann Poste doch mal deine Einstellungen


----------



## Painkiller (12. November 2012)

Ich hab leider nicht den gleichen Monitor. Aber ich hatte ihn zum Gaming-Test schon auf dem Tisch. Eingestellt hab ich ihn mit dem Monitortool von Eizo. Extremes Ghosting ist mir übrigens nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## eagle*23* (12. November 2012)

Hm versteh das mit dem EIZO Monitor Tool nicht mit den Einstellungen.
Muss mir des nochmal genau anschauen was und wie man damit richtig einstellt.


----------

